# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG EMMC 1.0.50.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG eMMC Suite Version 1.0.50.0 Again exclusive 2 WAY for repair phones. GPS navigators support FIrst in the world*  Now  only EASY-JTAG can offer this exclusive function, now you can choise  how you want repair phones via JTAG or via EMMC direct connection.  For  example via beta of this update was repaired few GT-i9082 dead after  using .....  with erased ROM2, in this case JTAG connection disabled. 
+ exclusive we have add support for EMMC Non SDHC format - what is this?   *This is first in the world BOX with possibility unbrick most of known GPS navigators such as MIO, GARMIN emmc based.*  *Discussion about GPS navigators device will be* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  *EMMC Tool LIST of changes:
 Added full support Samsung GT-i9082 via eMMC DIRECT connection
 Added full support LG-C800 via eMMC DIRECT connection
 Added full support for eMMC cards less than 4G ( NonSDHC format )
 Added full decoding eMMC size serial number from CSD ** 
Sample for standart capacity card: 
  Code:
 Successefuly connected to box on COM7 Box S/N: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ, ,FW Ver.: 01.46 Loading eMMC Addon Firmware... EMMC CID 90014A48594E49582000002FD5BCAE55 EMMC CSD D04F01320F5A235DFFFFFFE78A4000B9 EMMC Manufactorer ID: 90 EMMC OEM ID: 014A EMMC Date: 10/2011 FW rev.0x0 HW rev.0x0 EMMC Serial #: 3134908 EMMC NAME: HYNIX EMMC Capacity: 1724 MB (Small Density Card) 
Sample for high capacity card: 
  Code:
 Successefuly connected to box on COM7 Box S/N: ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ, ,FW Ver.: 01.46 Loading eMMC Addon Firmware... EMMC CID 45010053454D3034470051E7F9CEAEBF EMMC CSD D00F00320F5903FFFFFFFDFF924040C9 EMMC Manufactorer ID: 45 EMMC OEM ID: 0100 EMMC Date: 10/2011 FW rev.0x0 HW rev.0x0 EMMC Serial #: 1374157262 EMMC NAME: SEM04G EMMC Capacity: 3776 MB (High Density Card)  
Alternative link (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])

----------

